# Asian Girly Names ?



## Heather212

Hellooo everybody!

I need some help finding suitable names for a girl. I don't really know what I'm having yet but I don't really have any girls names so I want to make sure I choose some sooner than later. 

Also I don't know whether to give her an "American" name or an Asian one. I do want her to have a name that isn't totally alien to her heritage, though she will be 1/4th White on my side. 

When I was with my Eastern European ex I had picked out a bunch of Eastern European names, that's also why I need new ideas :blush: 

But maybe I should choose a regular name and let my BF choose a Chinese one for her as well, which he has both himself... so I guess feel free to contribute any name that you think would be good 

I actually like the name "Juanita" for some reason, I think it's cute lol.

I also like Gianna as in "Gianna Marie."

I used to like "Jackie" a lot but I ended up naming my cat that so that might be a bit weird LMAO!

Oh and my mom likes the name Constanze (it was going to be my sister's name if I ever had one) but it does sound a bit... German, still I'm considering it, haha.

Thoughts?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hhmm... not sure as far as "Asian names"

How about some American names with some "asian flair" lol

Laila
Leilani
Kaylana
Kiara
Amari
Amaya
Aria
Aaliyah

I love Gianna... my niece is Gianna Elizabeth!


----------



## kiwimama

By Asian do you mean Chinese/ Japanese/ Indian??


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about: Kimaya, Kylie, or Kaylani


----------



## Heather212

Thanks Ruby! Those are some really nice names :flower:

Yeah Gianna is a really nice name, I am part Italian so I guess it wouldn't be so far off to name my kid that. I also like Kaylani and Kiara, really cute :) 

I like the name Keiko too but I'm afraid it might not be a great idea to choose a Japanese origin name since my BF is Chinese and I dunno how his family feels about the Japanese. I think they're pretty open minded but you never know about this type of thing LOL

Hi Kiwi! I meant East Asian, I probably should have wrote that 'cause I heard that in the UK Asian=Indian, right? Here in the U.S. it's the opposite (Asian=East Asian) LOL. I do like Indian origin names though, so I might consider one anyway :)


----------



## JuFer

If you consider Indian names, how about Indira? I love that name but DH doens't :(


----------



## KiansMummy

Summer
Eliza
Amarah
Sumaya
Zobia
Hanaya
Alisha
Madiha
Alayna
Fatima
Kaya


----------



## Rhio92

Jasmine (my step mu says that jasmine is asian as well as british)
Kiran 

That's all I've got :haha: (My step mum is indian, my sister's name is Jasmine Kiran :blush: )


----------



## surreysharon

Amaya pronounced a-mya
you can spell it:
amia
amya
amaia


----------



## kiwimama

Heather212 said:


> Thanks Ruby! Those are some really nice names :flower:
> 
> Yeah Gianna is a really nice name, I am part Italian so I guess it wouldn't be so far off to name my kid that. I also like Kaylani and Kiara, really cute :)
> 
> I like the name Keiko too but I'm afraid it might not be a great idea to choose a Japanese origin name since my BF is Chinese and I dunno how his family feels about the Japanese. I think they're pretty open minded but you never know about this type of thing LOL
> 
> *Hi Kiwi! I meant East Asian, I probably should have wrote that 'cause I heard that in the UK Asian=Indian, right? Here in the U.S. it's the opposite (Asian=East Asian) LOL. I do like Indian origin names though, so I might consider one anyway *



I am in New Zealand and when Asian is said, I would think Chinese or Japanese, but figure I needed to clarify. Seems you would be after more Chinese names than Japanese so here are ones I've found that I like:
Li Mei (or just Mei) (meaning beautiful)
Mulan
Lei (meaning thunder)
You could change the spelling to make it look more "english". Honestly, Chinese names are hard to find!


----------



## Sugababe82

x


----------

